# I'm considering a new e-mail provider



## Del (Mar 14, 2007)

I dislike hotmail/MSN and Yahoo. I can't use Gmail because I use google search occasionally. I currently have 30gigs.com. I'm looking for free e-mail with AT LEAST one gig of space, and preferably lets you click without waiting for the page to completely load. I want a site that is multi-window/multi-tabbing friendly, possibly without 50 ads per page (if so they must load at a decent dial-up speed). After the myusername@ I want something simle, perferably short and easy to spell. Minimum downtime, anti-adware in adverts, and browser/online based is a must.

I know this seems like a lot but it's really just a bunch of little minor things. If you can't help I understand but if you can please at least try to be somewhat objective.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

inbox.com offers 5gb at the present time. All spam goes into a spam folder there which still is annoying once you give your address out "anywhere". An even better one without the large capacity is seen at http://www.nospammail.net/ Fast.FM Absolutely "no spam" makes that a great one for a free guest account. The limit there is only 10mb.  The enhanced $39.95 paid account sees only 2gb.


----------



## Del (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you, I'm checking them out right now.


----------



## ETSA (Mar 14, 2007)

www.bluebottle.com


----------



## codeman0013 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm confused if you use google y cant you use their email even if you dont i use gmail for all my forums its great...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Mar 14, 2007)

codeman0013 said:


> I'm confused if you use google y cant you use their email even if you dont i use gmail for all my forums its great...



yeah, i didnt quite understand that, i think Gmail is awesome and what effect would it have with your searches? lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 14, 2007)

And easy and small, myusername@ gmail


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah Gmail is the best, why can't you use it? I don't understand... :S


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

If you want something besides a Google search the InfoSpace toolbar combines Yahoo, ask.com, and others along with the Google search engine. http://www.infospace.com/home/tbar/ You don't zinged as much with adwares and it comes with a good popup blocker.


----------



## JamesBart (Mar 14, 2007)

pretty cool thread and checking the links aswell!


----------



## Laptop (Mar 14, 2007)

I used to have G-mail. But I dont like the skin of it. I like hotmail and yahoo. Hotmail is quicker than yahoo. and there is more option on hotmail. I have an official e-mail address for my business purposes.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 14, 2007)

Hotmail is still Hotmail unfortunately despite any improvements over the years. Hotmail receives all mail mixed together in one window while others separate spam for any you have set as approved into inbox or spam folders. The Fast.FM service is totally free of ads which are deleted automatically before even reaching any of your folders as well as having a better spam reporting option.


----------



## Shane (Mar 14, 2007)

why do you dislike hotmail?

ive used it for ages and never had any problems with it,I get emails usualy in seconds.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

When Hotmail was used here some years back the amount of incoming spam said it all. Even an account at inbox.com will see spam but sent into a spam folder separate from the inbox. Hotmail always lacked that as well as the free accounts at several ISPs where spam is mixed right in with any valid emails.


----------



## Del (Mar 15, 2007)

ETSA said:


> www.bluebottle.com


Thank you, I'm checking it out right now.



codeman0013 said:


> I'm confused if you use google y cant you use their email even if you dont i use gmail for all my forums its great...


It's spelled "WHY", and my spelling isn't that great, 'i' as a pronoun should be capitolized.
Because ALL search engines collect data on all of your searches, ALL browser e-mail services read you e-mail, automatically. Then at least most of this information is stored on the site's servers. Normally to target ads (automatically) but crackers(illiegal hackers) and governments(with a court battle) can access that information on you. If both your e-mail AND your search info was all in one place instead of two that's really bad, someone could know more about you than your closest friend or parent.



Dropkickmurphys said:


> yeah, i didnt quite understand that, i think Gmail is awesome and what effect would it have with your searches? lol


See above, and if you search while logged in you add a name, not just a computer code or ISP, to the searches.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> And easy and small, myusername@ gmail


I also don't like gmail because I tired to make an account with them. I don't remember what I didn't like about the registration prossess but I do know I didn't used to like YIM(forgot why) when I tried it years later(recently) it still caused big computer problems. So no, I'm not going to try it again. Besides this ISP and Computer often uses Google search and my parents search for some odd stuff, pulus the random stuff I search for.



webbenji said:


> Yeah Gmail is the best, why can't you use it? I don't understand... :S


'Best' is a ****ing opinion, much better written posts (3) were posted before yours adverising gmail. If you guys aren't being paid you should be because you especially sound as if you are. Me not likly gmail is a personal choice, it's you who doesn't understand, it's you who confuses opinion with fact, it's you who needs to stop playing for two seconds and have a discussion that leads to looking something up, like that water isn't wet, or what the definition of 'fact' is compared to the definition of 'opinion'.



PC eye said:


> If you want something besides a Google search the InfoSpace toolbar combines Yahoo, ask.com, and others along with the Google search engine. http://www.infospace.com/home/tbar/ You don't zinged as much with adwares and it comes with a good popup blocker.


I think FireFox (1.8 I think) has a similar search thing built in. What do you mean by 'zinged'?



6071842 said:


> pretty cool thread and checking the links aswell!


Thank you, it's nice to know I'm not the only person unable to use search engines well enough to trust the results for being the extent of what you wanted to find.



Laptop said:


> I used to have G-mail. But I dont like the skin of it. I like hotmail and yahoo. Hotmail is quicker than yahoo. and there is more option on hotmail. I have an official e-mail address for my business purposes.


1. I heard hotmail accounts get a lot of spam because the @hotmail is so popular that spammers can make random lists of possible e-mail adresses and spam them.
2. I just don't like hotmail, okay?



PC eye said:


> Hotmail is still Hotmail unfortunately despite any improvements over the years. Hotmail receives all mail mixed together in one window while others separate spam for any you have set as approved into inbox or spam folders. The Fast.FM service is totally free of ads which are deleted automatically before even reaching any of your folders as well as having a better spam reporting option.


The truth is I don't like hotmail because I had trouble getting a spare/fake account started. I know that sounds silly but that's another reason why I dislike them. I used to have a hotmail account many(no clue how many) computers ago. I used yahoo for spare e-mails but after the recent IM issue with them I'm hesitant to rely on them. I also dislike the new layout they are switching to.



Nevakonaza said:


> why do you dislike hotmail?
> 
> ive used it for ages and never had any problems with it,I get emails usualy in seconds.


Read above
Oh, I just remembered, hotmail was having troble with registration e-mails for a site I really wanted to join.



PC eye said:


> When Hotmail was used here some years back the amount of incoming spam said it all. Even an account at inbox.com will see spam but sent into a spam folder separate from the inbox. Hotmail always lacked that as well as the free accounts at several ISPs where spam is mixed right in with any valid emails.


Better said than the way I said it, thank you.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

Your welcome! The "zingers" are typical adwares you get stuck with with Google, Yahoo, and other toolbars added onto IE not Firefox. Firefox is the current version out from Mozilla.org at the moment. In fact I wish they had a Firefox version for the same toolbar since it combines various search engines rather then being stuck with just Google or MSN all the time.

 Yahoo, ask.com, ads.com, and occasionally depending on the extent of a search a few others in addition to Google are used and show results from those combined. That can make like a little easier when one search engine turns up nothing while another finds what you are looking for.


----------



## Del (Mar 15, 2007)

My FireFox does have a built it search bar, if you click the G icon you can switch to a different search or load a plugin for a new one.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

One at a time there. The toolbar used here displays results from the different ones all at the same time in one search. That can save quite a bit of time trying to run individual searches on each engine separately. Plus I can open Thunderbird from IE with the current one by assigning that as the default mail handler over OE. But the Google toolbar would have to go if they ever did come out with one for Firefox.


----------



## Emperor_nero (Mar 15, 2007)

Del said:


> Thank you, I'm checking it out right now.
> 
> 
> It's spelled "WHY", and my spelling isn't that great, 'i' as a pronoun should be capitolized.
> ...



Look dude just cool down, I think your over reacting to this they were just giving their 2 cents. 

And I think your being a bit paranoid about Email providers reading your email, have you ever read the privacy policy? Here's yahoo's read the third paragraph.
http://info.yahoo.com/privacy/us/yahoo/mail/details.html

Plus this is an online forum not grammar school.


----------



## Del (Mar 15, 2007)

PC eye said:


> One at a time there. The toolbar used here displays results from the different ones all at the same time in one search. That can save quite a bit of time trying to run individual searches on each engine separately. Plus I can open Thunderbird from IE with the current one by assigning that as the default mail handler over OE. But the Google toolbar would have to go if they ever did come out with one for Firefox.


Oh, I must have misunderstood you. That does sound like a cool toolbar!



Emperor_nero said:


> Look dude just cool down, I think your over reacting to this they were just giving their 2 cents.
> 
> And I think your being a bit paranoid about Email providers reading your email, have you ever read the privacy policy? Here's yahoo's read the third paragraph.
> http://info.yahoo.com/privacy/us/yahoo/mail/details.html
> ...



No, I wouldn't say paranoid because I know this and still gladly use online/browser e-mail. I've just seen people who realize that about one e-mail site and then dis the site useing that information while promoteing a site that does the exact same thing, just less openly.
Okay, but somehow I find that hard to truly believe. For one, there is a cache, and two I said automatically. Even if there aren't legal-talk loopholes in it and they aren't lieing there is still the search, and when something is purpacely made to have no loopholes you can normally tell by the style in which it's written.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Firefox on here with a custom toolbar since that can be made right clicking on the menu bar and choosing the customize option. There you simply click the add toolbar option. In the top section the plugins are selected at Mozilla like the Yahoo, ask.com, and other along with Google. Just trying to get the search going has been one problem after making the selection.

 While you have been trying to locate a new email provider I have been trying to find a way to add a second search window to a custom toolbar in Firefox. The image here will show how one default search window combines 7 different search engines at times rather then the one at a time approach. http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/1421/firefoxtoolbarskn1.jpg


----------



## Del (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool! I can see why you would want that for FireFox!


----------



## PC eye (Mar 16, 2007)

Firefox has the option to create an addon toolbar but lacks the search window like the one seen on the IE addon there. The one used on IE 7 here combines the results from 7 search engines in one search while you would to run 7 separate searches with the Firefox plugins with the Google search window. Plus the Infospace bar has a few other features like the white and yellow pages directories to add to that.  

I couldn't wait for the full version of IE 7 to come out since it cuts down on a lot of crap you run into on searches and best yet is you don't whammied with trojans like IE 6 saw!  not again! But finding a way to get Infospace on Firefox??? It remains a mystery still.


----------



## Del (Mar 16, 2007)

Competition will see to it that FF get a similar and likely batter tool bar. (at least for version 2, I choose to stick with the first becaue I heard bad things about the second.)


----------



## PC eye (Mar 17, 2007)

The lack of a combined search engine on the custom toolbar kind of hampers things there. It also works on Netscape but leaves Opera and Firefox out. The one thing I did notice is when you enter a search term in the default search window nothing happens when you select a plugin and click on the icon. This is another reason for wanting the added toolbar. But this seen on Vista and not XP.


----------



## Del (Mar 22, 2007)

I tried bluebottle and the pop-up for compose didn't always work. I'm working with a crappy ISP so I need a provider that doesn't flipout over constant page refreshing and link clicking before the page loads.
I'm using inbox.com but when I do click to another page I can't change my mind and click a different one, like you can with most repular sites. There is also a loading page to the e-mail page and the link under 'one unread message' on the homepage is 'learn more' not 'read e-mail'.

I know I sounds rediculously picky but I am and I'm not someone who can easily switch e-mails. I have wayy toooo many accounts on too many different sites to fully switch until something big happens and I need to switch again.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm glad for one free email since the regular ISP account has been getting hammered with spam lately despite new rules and other filters set. At least inbox.com separates spam mail in a different folder for the amount seen there. As for the ISP address the "block domain" list is always over flowing since they use wandering IPs for sending out batches.

 By your description of slow refresh rates I assume you are on a dialup and not dsl or cable there. But even with a faster service you can still see slowdowns when the volume of online traffic starts bogging down on the ISP's own servers or the site you are on.


----------



## Del (Mar 23, 2007)

Dial-up and dieing computer(thanks to me).

If I use a computer regularly for 6 mounth is starts to die, that's why I need an online-based e-mail that I'll stick with for more than 6 months. I was on Outlook and the ISPs e-mail but when my computer went down I didn't pay attention.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 24, 2007)

There are plenty of free email providers. Unfortunately most will start seeing a ton of spam once you start using the account regularly and especially after giving it out when going to registar for something or simply browsing various sites that put web host tracking "cookies"(text files) on your system. Some will provide spam mail folders and some don't as mentioned earlier. Usually I have one or more setup for diverting spam to that rather then another.


----------



## Del (Mar 25, 2007)

SPAM, I can live with, I'm (or at least was) more than used to it. It's just that I need an *extremly* compatable service that I can depend on... for more than 6 months. I switch computers so I really have enough problems with that I can't do e-mail switching too often. I just need something at is made for dial-up and barely running computers... but that isn't a big niche.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 25, 2007)

The accounts there don't need any installation on your system. Like any other you log onto those email accounts the same way you would here or at some other place. You just have to remember the user name and password once you have it created or...  "why didn't I write it down?"  ut oh! 

There you would have to have a second email address to have either user name or password sent to if you forgot one or the other. Then you have to make sure of your contacts have the new address to send mail there starting before the present is discontinued.


----------



## Del (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya, but there is still load time and my 'click before the page fully loads' method that usually gets me to click the wrong link.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Once you log into your email account you can set that as your home page to save time there. You can easily drag the site's IE icon seen on the address bar over to "links" or click the "add" button to add it into your favorites. Clicking on another link before a page loads will do that to anyone with or without dialup. You always have to wait even on dsl or cable.


----------



## heyman421 (Mar 25, 2007)

I like my aol mail.  It's only $5 a month to keep your e-mail address after you cancel your aol account, and i can check my mail with outlook/thunderbird so i don't have to use a crap internet based gui to check my mail.


----------



## heyman421 (Mar 25, 2007)

oh, and hotmail lets you check with a pop3 program, as well

but now i think they switched to imap, and charge $10 a year or something like that

but $10 a year is a small price to pay for not having to go to the website every damn time you want to check your mail.

I LOATHE web-based mail.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 26, 2007)

I like knocking out the "SPAM" seen by logging into the ISP account before it floods OE or TBird leaving traces there and alerting web hosts the account is active. Once they know the spam just keeps coming and coming despite the ISP's supposed filters?  HAR! That's a joke!  In addition to seeing the ISP's "block domain" list overflowing junk mail has to be individually set for automatic deletion one at a time once "they know" you have an account! That has to be applied to each piece of junk mail. On FM none is seen period or you can report much easier.


----------



## Punk (Mar 26, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> I like my aol mail.  It's only $5 a month to keep your e-mail address after you cancel your aol account, and i can check my mail with outlook/thunderbird so i don't have to use a crap internet based gui to check my mail.



My Gmail reads my webmails (from my domain name for example) which is cool because I use a lot Gmail...


----------



## cryption (Mar 26, 2007)

i use www.softhome.net

you can use a POP3 etc.  I have the "pro" .. like $10 every 3 months and I get no ads or anything.  I've had it for years.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 26, 2007)

What they do there is put a flashing ad banner on the page itself rather then fill your inbox. The ads change while you are looking over any of your incoming mail on the free account only. Even with Hotmail you'll see ads since those support the service there. The screen capture here shows you how easy it is to get an account setup. You may even want to setup a few acounts at different sites to have one for diverting spam to and have one like this for private mail "spam free"!


----------



## madtownidiot (Mar 26, 2007)

Try gmail. It's free, no spam and you can store about 2.8gb online. If you want an invite, leave a message


----------



## Del (Mar 26, 2007)

What part of I *NEED* Web-based did you not understand?!?!?!?!!!!!!

What part of *I DO NOT LIKE GMAIL* is too hard to read?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!

And if I failed to mention it earlier, I'm looking for something that is free, and is good free.


PCeye, thank you for sticking around with this thread but I fear that all future replies will be half-assed. So if this thread gets locked I want you to know I appreciate your help.


----------



## madtownidiot (Mar 26, 2007)

My fault. Didn't read the entire thread


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 26, 2007)

gmail is webbased and gmail is free. Plus you can run gmail in html mode which barely takes up any resources  Ahah just kidding.

Soooo what exactly are you looking for? Something that is free, low bandwidth, web-based, small name and virus protected?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 27, 2007)

diduknowthat said:


> gmail is webbased and gmail is free. Plus you can run gmail in html mode which barely takes up any resources  Ahah just kidding.
> 
> Soooo what exactly are you looking for? Something that is free, low bandwidth, web-based, small name and virus protected?


 
 Apparently you don't READ too well!    That is not an acceptable solution.  Del is looking for an "alternative"! and that's that!  

 The service shown earlier doesn't offer any big storage as you can see there. But the only things ever seen are the banner ads you have to put up with. The "only" mail that comes in is from your contacts. The inbox.com eventually will see a ton of "spammation"   in the separate spam folder while offering the 2-5gb whatever for storage. It does lack some other things you may want there.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Mar 27, 2007)

I withdraw what I just said, Del you have no idea what you want.


----------



## spitviper (Mar 27, 2007)

try aim


----------



## PC eye (Mar 27, 2007)

The only thing I can add at this point is try different ones out to see which one you are going to stay with. The two I mentioned earlier just happen to have some degree of spam control while many others don't. But even with an ISP account still active you can go online to access it there.


----------



## Del (Mar 28, 2007)

PC eye said:


> The service shown earlier doesn't offer any big storage as you can see there. But the only things ever seen are the banner ads you have to put up with. The "only" mail that comes in is from your contacts. The inbox.com eventually will see a ton of "spammation"   in the separate spam folder while offering the 2-5gb whatever for storage. It does lack some other things you may want there.



I just noticed that Inbox.com spams it's users o.o



INTELCRAZY said:


> I withdraw what I just said, Del you have no idea what you want.


>Dial-up friendly
>Corrupted couputer friendly
>easy to use
>resonable space
>reliablility



spitviper said:


> try aim


thieves



PC eye said:


> The only thing I can add at this point is try different ones out to see which one you are going to stay with. The two I mentioned earlier just happen to have some degree of spam control while many others don't. But even with an ISP account still active you can go online to access it there.


That's a pain in the butt, and I hope to not be using this ISP much longer @.@
Especailly if DSL becomes availible in this area.


30gigs just ALL my e-mails... I need help T_T


----------



## PC eye (Mar 28, 2007)

For a 30gb account you will have to start looking at subscribed not free accounts. Seeing 2-5gb is about tops for any free ones. Like I said inbox.com separates spam into a separate folder like MS has finally done with Windows Mail as it now called in Vista. Only those on the "safe list" make it to the inobox. Even dsl here only alots so much. Commercial accounts for businesses, colleges, and museums are the one that provide that type of larger capacity.


----------



## Del (Mar 29, 2007)

Typo, I ment "30gigs.com just junked ALL my old e-mails..."


----------



## maroon1 (Mar 29, 2007)

On May 2007, yahoo will offer unlimited Email storage to all users

http://yodel.yahoo.com/2007/03/27/yahoo-mail-goes-to-infinity-and-beyond
http://www.ghacks.net/2007/03/28/yahoo-to-offer-unlimited-email-storage/


----------



## Del (Mar 29, 2007)

1. I don't give a shit.
2. I have mentionsed on just about every past page, *I DON'T LIKE OR WANT TO USE YAHOO.*
3. Thank you for making me feel smart.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 29, 2007)

Then you are going to have to do what the rest of us do. That is "search the web". http://infospace.abcnews.com/_1_Y1BTJW03WFH3WT__info.abcnws.toolbar/search/web/free%2Bemail%2Bproviders


----------



## Del (Mar 30, 2007)

Whenever I searched I just got the usual hotmail, gmail, yahoo... I'm really bed at searching and but asking I thought I would also get reviews of them from people that use them.


----------



## PC eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Fastmail gets the best review here. Absolutely "nothing" ever comes in except the occasional newsletter by the provider there unless you add new contacts and expect mail from those sources. But the limits on how much can be stored depends on the membership. For large capacity accounts you are getting more into the commercial type of account there.


----------



## dhaynes (Mar 30, 2007)

PC eye said:


> Fastmail gets the best review here. Absolutely "nothing" ever comes in except the occasional newsletter by the provider there unless you add new contacts and expect mail from those sources. But the limits on how much can be stored depends on the membership. For large capacity accounts you are getting more into the commercial type of account there.



I'd have to agree with PC_eye, Fastmail is probably going to be the best alternative. I did some searching and the only other alternative I could find was Postmaster , which looks like a pretty decent UK based site.

I know you don't like the Gmail, Yahoo, Hotmail trio, but honestly with all of the features that you asked for it's going to be really difficult to find a reliable alternative that has all of those features and is free. There is a reason Gmail, Yahoo, and Hotmail are said to be the best free web mail sites/have a large user base you know.


----------



## Del (Mar 30, 2007)

Ya I know, I just really thought that there would be a good e-mail provider with little users because the site was so plain, black and wite, or something. A girl can dream right?


----------



## PC eye (Mar 31, 2007)

Due to the amount of users looking for free accounts you will find the 2-5gb seen at inbox.com one of the highest capacity sites. The providers want space reserved for the paying customer in most cases. Even with your regular ISP I see 8mb or a similar size there as a standard. And those have to have some large setups to handle the volume of mail being sent out as well as received.

 Can you imagine how slow it would be if everyone had a 30-50gb inbox on their ISP account? Sending an email might take hours or even a full week?!   To speed up services they obviously have to set limits. Commercial on the other hand is separate for large companies and organizations. You can be sure they pay out a good price.


----------

